# Three Cute Wittle Pics...



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Felt the need to snap some pictures today while I had some good natural light!! hehe

These first two are of babies, Very pale champagnes, one satin, one not...one a girl, the other... not. LMAO



















And the last is my very photogenic Lilac line girl, she is the only mouse that has ever been able to charm me just with her eyes... and she loves the camera! lol










W xx


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

I was about to comment on your lilac being odd looking for a lilac, when I realized she's UK standard lilac, and not US standard lilac. :lol:

Cute bubs!


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

What's the difference in the standards between US and UK for lilac?


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

There's a HUGE difference. :lol: 
They're completely different mice. One is PE, and one is BE.


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Hey hey... Its not all of America! Its pretty much one club. LOL

Basically AFRMA decided to switch the names for Dove and Lilac... so over there Lilac is PE Black, and Dove for some reason is BE Choc/Blue. I reeeally don't know why... it can cause headaches.

W xx


----------



## Onyx (May 2, 2010)

Gorgeous! So adorable and great pictures! I'm so jealous lol


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

Really? I thought lilac was a mouse what was both b/b and d/d?


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

WillowDragon said:


> Hey hey... Its not all of America! Its pretty much one club. LOL
> 
> Basically AFRMA decided to switch the names for Dove and Lilac... so over there Lilac is PE Black, and Dove for some reason is BE Choc/Blue. I reeeally don't know why... it can cause headaches.
> 
> W xx


Well it's also like, the biggest club. :roll:


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

Whoops, just saw the above posts. So the AFRMA switched the names for dove and lilac? Now I'm confused.... (and I feel that headache coming on!) I think I'm glad I don't show... :lol:


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Hahahahaa That made me giggle... still, it is headache inducing, I could understand if it was ALL of america that switched the names...

Oh and techincally that girlie is not a Lilac... she is part of my lilac line, she is a specifically bred light blue that carries chocolate, as you can probably tell be the 'dirty' hue to her coat.

I love her though. I really do want her eyes to pass down to her bubs.

W xx


----------



## nuedaimice (May 26, 2010)

Basically, in America, you have to enter your mice according to the standard of the club you are showing in. There was another club (now defunct) that used the same standards as AFRMA. And some of us are members of multiple clubs, so we just use the term that suits us best.

Its really a pain distinguishing the difference, and I am of the firm belief that just because a mouse crosses the ocean, it shouldn't change colors in the process. 

Don't even get me started on other varieties, such as, Broken Multi, Broken Splashed, and Tri Color. LOL All the same variety.

(Regardless, one of the BEST clubs in the U.S. and Karen has the best mice that I know of and she is extremely knowledgeable and dedicated to the fancy)


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Aw...itsybitsycusiewootsieteensieweensiemousiewousies*kootchie kootchie*.

Ahem...ah...nice photos. and your lilac girl looks like a real charmer, and appears to be enjoying the photoshoot.


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

Aw!! iddy biddy widdle babies!!! And I love your model girl


----------

